# Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel



## savbmw (Jan 19, 2015)

Used some BH Auto Wheel at the weekend on some wheels that hadn't been cleaned for approx 4 weeks - they were previously being cleaned with AG wheel cleaner which did a decent job to be fair. I sprayed all 4 wheels and left them for about 5-7 mins, in which time the the front wheels turned a deep red colour and you could almost see the dirt running off! The rears weren't too bad, just general road grime, but they too turned a slight red colour. Power washed the wheels and they came up like new with hardly any marks remaining (I am currently looking for a new wheel brush so I didn't use a brush on these). The cleaning power is fantastic and I can recommend it.
The only thing that goes against the BH is the smell - it really is unpleasent -imo! I've got some VP Bilberry cleaner to try next to compare with the BH - to see which one becomes my regular wheel cleaner!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

It's good stuff, I like it a lot


----------



## HITMANVW (Apr 29, 2013)

It is a great wheel cleaner. However Auto Wheel is meant to be used more for decon or very dirty wheels. You'll want to be using the Bilberry on a regular basis with the AW used once a month or every two months.
Alternatively, get a wheel sealant/wax on and you'll get away with regular shampoo in a spray bottle or bucket.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Its the best wheel cleaner out there to my opinion.
You can also use korrosol,i tried it on wheels,its also doing a great job,and the smell is very nice.


----------



## savbmw (Jan 19, 2015)

Cheers - that's a fair point. I'll use the VP Bilberry cleaner on a regular basis and keep the BH for 'thorough' cleans!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

BH Autowheels as said above is a wheel cleaner and fallout remover hence why it smalls (that is the fallout remover element). It's a great single stage product and often doesn't require any agitation but ideally using BH only when needed and using a wheel cleaner such as Bilberry is better practice and more cost effective on your pocket.


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Auto Wheel is a phenomenal product IMO. The only product that competes is Sonax Full Effect. Both will really clean out old built up dirt and brake dust. Works out quite expensive if used regularly though so like other I use a cheaper wheel cleaner for regular cleaning.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

i've got Gtechniq C5 on mine.
Not been cleaned with anything other than shampoo and mitt/brush since coating in October

Thats 5k miles and almost 5 months

I love Bilt Hamber products too - they really shift the muck.
Autofoam on the underside of the car and arches is ridiculously good.
Tried Surfex HD on the arches at the weekend - daft, just daft :thumb:


----------



## Mack (Feb 21, 2015)

yea the bilt stuff is great... I am using the Bilt Hamber Korrosol fallout remover on my wheels and they come up great everytime... i seal them with autoglym spray..


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

I use BH Korrosol to decon and then diluted BH Surfex HD to keep clean on a regular basis.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

Its awesome wheel cleaner best one ive used Cleans so well with no effort.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Best one I've used also, though only need to use it once or twice a year if you seal your wheels and wash them with soapy water. No need to use any expensive wheel cleaner on properly sealed wheels.


----------



## Fraggle... (Jun 1, 2014)

*Bilt Hamber WHAT too buy HEEEEELP*

Going to be in their neck of the woods tomorrow so couple of questions...

1st.. Can you pop in and buy direct??

2nd.. I NEED some pointers please on what too buy for the below issue's...

So.....

Absolutely DISGUSTING wheels that are inch deep in dust/filth---???

Absolutely DISGUSTING unwaxed/un cared for paint, full of grime so need a solid pre wash that can be foamed on as well would be a plus!!

Fallout out remover if the above isn't enough...its being clayed after anyways..

Please please Help and MANY MANY thanks in advance if you can and can post links too would be awesome


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi,

I'm afraid that we are unable to sell our products instore, only online. Our insurers object.

Our alloy wheel cleaner auto-wheel will be the best cleaning solution for very grimey wheels.

As a pre wash foam, use either auto-foam car shampoo or surfex-HD if it is really greasy.

You need Korrosol fallout remover and then auto-clay soft clay bar for this time of year. Then you'll need to re-wash, then cleanser-fluid and then cleanser-polish. That should leave it looking really good.

I hope this helps



Fraggle... said:


> Going to be in their neck of the woods tomorrow so couple of questions...
> 
> 1st.. Can you pop in and buy direct??
> 
> ...


----------



## JynErso (Oct 8, 2017)

Would someone mind explaining the logic to me of only using BH as an occasional cleaner?

I bought mine as it had great reviews [that it lives up to] and because it was PH neutral

My wheels received 3 coats of PB Wheel Sealant in Feb, but this doesnt make the wheels 'cleanable' with soap alone

The only downside seems to be the indescribable smell, that lingers on your hands too...so any pointers would be appreciated


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

You don't need to use it too often. Once cleaned with BH Auto wheels and protected, your wheels should need little more than a good shampoo or at most a cheap wheel cleaner to keep them sparkling for a few months. I don't think using BHAW regularly will damage the wheels, it's just a waste of product.

Harry


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

you do know you can cut BH auto wheel 1:1 as use as on maintenance wash's


----------

